# Cialis use



## Sicwun88 (Feb 25, 2020)

What is the proper protocol for using cialis?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2020)

What are u using it for ?


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 25, 2020)

Follow doctors orders lol.
my doctor prescribed me 5mg every day or every other day. Takes about 45mins to take affect I believe and last for about 24 hours... could be wrong. 
also just a heads up there is a serious drug interaction with Nitro glycerin and erectile dysfunction meds. If you take it and then get nitro glycerin (used for chest pain) it can lower your blood pressure pretty low which could be bad. 

from what my doctor told me Cialis is better for most men as you can pop it in the afternoon if you plan to have sex that evening and it’ll be working for a while whereas I believe viagra takes longer to take effect and last for less time so more planning with viagra. I could be wrong but that comes from my doctor


----------



## snake (Feb 25, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> Follow doctors orders lol.
> my doctor prescribed me 5mg every day or every other day. Takes about 45mins to take affect I believe and last for about 24 hours... could be wrong.
> also just a heads up there is a serious drug interaction with Nitro glycerin and erectile dysfunction meds. If you take it and then get nitro glycerin (used for chest pain) it can lower your blood pressure pretty low which could be bad.
> 
> from what my doctor told me Cialis is better for most men as you can pop it in the afternoon if you plan to have sex that evening and it’ll be working for a while whereas I believe viagra takes longer to take effect and last for less time so more planning with viagra. I could be wrong but that comes from my doctor



Cialis peaks in the blood between 30 min and 6 hours so for sex, 2 hr before knockin' boots in good. It can have a positive effect on getting and maintaining an erection for up to 36 hour on a 20mg dose. Best part is it's effect on BPH.

You're right on the drug interactions Tex, AND watch the BP meds.


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 25, 2020)

I started using it when I was on an anti depressant as it gave me some ED. Don’t need it so much now since I’ve stopped. But I take it every other day when on a blast just as a precaution to keep my BP low. I use 5mg every other day. Also notice a better pump in the gym. Mainly at higher doses. 5mg is low but at that dose my BP stays where I want it. 
there’s a lot of info online about it. 
Not sure if your looking at getting UGL or prescribed from a doctor but I know of a compounding pharmacy that’ll ship it to your door.
30x 4mg dissolvable tablets for $60 including taxes. 
that’s the cash price no insurance. My insurance only allows 6 per month for $0.. I think 30 pills of the 5mg Cialis was around $160 with my insurance.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 25, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> What are u using it for ?



I just got some to have on hand
Getting my next cycle ready & 
Will probably include Deca,
Just don't wanna have any issues with the gf,so I got them cheap & legit


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2020)

20 mg is my dose for cialis


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 25, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> 20 mg is my dose for cialis



same but I’m on money saving mode now. So trying to make them last. Still get a benefit from 5mg though.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2020)

Viagra works better for me then cialis


----------



## Trump (Feb 25, 2020)

one of each is best



Bro Bundy said:


> Viagra works better for me then cialis


----------



## Maijah (Feb 25, 2020)

I've never taken less than 20mg, but I only use it for marathon sessions


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 26, 2020)

Viagra gives me massive headaches but Cialis to me works better


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 26, 2020)

I've been abusing dick pills for years. I really don't need them, but man it just works so good with them.

I get the 20mg ones from overseas really cheap, and I don't need much so I cut them in half or quarters. I swear it seems like cialis works multiple days.

If I know I'm in for a marathon, the cialis viagra combo will keep things rockin' all day and night.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2020)

Cialis for prostate I take daily 5mg to 10mg but 20mg for the loving effect lol.

Once you got it going after around 4 weeks it will help the prostate and get you streaming stronger, emptying better and less of them up all night trips.


----------



## MotorCityMuscleZ (Feb 26, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I've been abusing dick pills for years. I really don't need them, but man it just works so good with them.
> 
> I get the 20mg ones from overseas really cheap, and I don't need much so I cut them in half or quarters. I swear it seems like cialis works multiple days.
> 
> If I know I'm in for a marathon, the cialis viagra combo will keep things rockin' all day and night.



Eli - 20's ...?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 26, 2020)

MotorCityMuscleZ said:


> Eli - 20's ...?



I used to get the 20mg tadacip from India, but last time I ordered I got some UK brand that was more expensive, but I swear it seems like they have less side effects (stuffy head mainly is what I get).

When I get back home from vacation I'll look at the brand.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 26, 2020)

Pop one 
snort one 
plug one 

works best every time.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 26, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Cialis for prostate I take daily 5mg to 10mg but 20mg for the loving effect lol.
> 
> Once you got it going after around 4 weeks it will help the prostate and get you streaming stronger, emptying better and less of them up all night trips.



Seriously? I have been going to my urologist he gave me some meds to loosen  the muscles around my bladder cause I wake up like 2-3 times a night and have a weak ass urine unless I drink a shit load of water he gave me cialis but cause I asked for it but the meds he gave me did not help anything he is trying to shove a camera up my pee hole to look up in there but I do not want that done.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Seriously? I have been going to my urologist he gave me some meds to loosen  the muscles around my bladder cause I wake up like 2-3 times a night and have a weak ass urine unless I drink a shit load of water he gave me cialis but cause I asked for it but the meds he gave me did not help anything he is trying to shove a camera up my pee hole to look up in there but I do not want that done.



It's FDA approved for it and says so on their website


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 26, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> .... he is trying to shove a camera up my pee hole to look up in there but I do not want that done.



Dude eff that invasive shit I would try SFG's method first!

Plug one?!?!?!?!


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Dude eff that invasive shit I would try SFG's method first!
> 
> Plug one?!?!?!?!



I brought this attention to a few members here, they like I swear by it!

There is a whole lot written about it on the official site, that's how I learned about it.

I'm 51 and this stuff get worse with age, the cialis help me extremely!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 26, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> I brought this attention to a few members here, they like I swear by it!
> 
> There is a whole lot written about it on the official site, that's how I learned about it.
> 
> I'm 51 and this stuff get worse with age, the cialis help me extremely!



Yeah I just googled it and you are correct sir I was wondering why when I take the stuff I pee better for like 2-3 days thanks gonna have my dr prescribe me more free cialis lol he was being stingy only like 8 pills a refill or some shit I have other ones but they are too potent to be taking daily.


----------



## MotorCityMuscleZ (Feb 26, 2020)

Yeah, everyone seems to be different in that regard.

See Alice v. Viagra, I can't do Viagra.

That's what I get, allergy like stuffiness & throbbing red Ears. I like Cialis, for the pump, and to help lighten BP




CohibaRobusto said:


> I used to get the 20mg tadacip from India, but last time I ordered I got some UK brand that was more expensive, but I swear it seems like they have less side effects (stuffy head mainly is what I get).
> 
> When I get back home from vacation I'll look at the brand.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 26, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Dude eff that invasive shit I would try SFG's method first!
> 
> Plug one?!?!?!?!



Lol it's a joke but use your imagination.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2020)

There is a lot of misconception about cialis

Unlike the other brand this can be taken everyday and if done so there is no time frame on when it is most effective for sex, has to be saturated in your system.

Dosage amount is a factor as taking 20mg over 5mg shows a difference in sexual effect, stronger sensation.

I take 20mg when I have a plan but even when I don't take 20mg the 5mg to 10mg daily has my back.

When saturated, I personally have a youthful erection, morning boners and better protate for urination.

I couldn't get it for several months but once I did get back on it everything from pissing and boner was much more youthful. 

I'm not making this stuff up!


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2020)

MotorCityMuscleZ said:


> Yeah, everyone seems to be different in that regard.
> 
> See Alice v. Viagra, I can't do Viagra.
> 
> That's what I get, allergy like stuffiness & throbbing red Ears. I like Cialis, for the pump, and to help lighten BP



A lot of guys take it pre workout, just another perkl!


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2020)

For me at my age after researching all these sexual aids, none compares to cialis.

I been on it for about 8 years with a setback this last year for a few months.

Wanna know about dick pills as an old guy lol!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 26, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> There is a lot of misconception about cialis
> 
> Unlike the other brand this can be taken everyday and if done so there is no time frame on when it it most effective for sex, has to be saturated in your system.
> 
> ...



Learned about the prework out recently makes your blood flow better to get pumps and look more jacked what about if I have high BP will that affect me? When I take the 20mg I get a stuffy nose and a tension headache and blood starts rushing to my head for a few hours will taking it daily mess me up you think?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 26, 2020)

No I believe you, it definitely seems to accumulate in my system when I take 5mg for a few days in a row.

Another thing I've done to avoid side effects is just doing small doses like every 6hrs leading up to party time.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Learned about the prework out recently makes your blood flow better to get pumps and look more jacked what about if I have high BP will that affect me? When I take the 20mg I get a stuffy nose and a tension headache and blood starts rushing to my head for a few hours will taking it daily mess me up you think?



I would not take 20mg daily, I did that and not wise on my part at all.

Trust me, 5mg to 10mg a day is all that is needed but occasionally take another 20mg for you and her or take 20mg once a week with the other days going back and forth between 5 and 10.

Once it is saturated in you it works more effectively, this is the reason a daily dosage is always lower then a 1 time dosage.

Hell with one time my old ass wants everyday!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 26, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> I would not take 20mg daily, I did that and not wise on my part at all.
> 
> Trust me, 5mg to 10mg a day is all that is needed but occasionally take another 20mg for you and her or take 20mg once a week with the other days going back and forth between 5 and 10.
> 
> ...



Good that I read this I am going to try this asap very helpful about to get my sleep apnea machine soon you with this shit to help me not wake up 3 times a night I might actually start sleeping and feeling good now just need to quit smoking somehow.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Feb 26, 2020)

I take prescribed 10 mg daily. Had the script for about a month now. I like it. 
I had always used research companies in the past and that makes the dosage all over the place.  at 10 mg a day I don’t get a stuffy nose and still seem to get all the other benefits after a few days.  
I haven’t tried taking another 10 the same day to see how that compares when it’s hammer time.


----------

